# Bargain reel



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

Just managed to pick up a Abu Garcia Cardinal 102i reel plus some line for $40- from Annaconda. The deal came up in conversation when I mentioned I have a nice Abu Garcia rod with no reel which the guy replied strange you say I have a reel that was part of a combo to which there was no rod. What soon followed was me becoming the owner of a new reel, very happy as it seems like a rather tidy little unit.

Abu Garcia seem to make some good products, anyone else use them?


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just put a 8.0lb line on it and it just feels like quality, can only imagine what the expensive ones feel like.


----------

